
Kyle Miller overcomes cerebral palsy to play in a pro event - milesf
https://www.golfdigest.com/story/the-amazing-story-of-kyle-miller-overcoming-cerebral-palsy-to-play-in-a-pro-event
======
milesf
His story makes my complaints about how hard software can be and building a
business seem like a pathetic joke.

Thanks for the inspiration, Mr Miller. Good luck on your first PGA golf
tournament.

